#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: ΔΩΡΕΑ βιβλίων του Ν.4178/13 (αυθαίρετα) σε μέλη του eMichanikos.gr - 3η κλήρωση

## eMichanikos.gr

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...89%CF%83%CE%B7.

----------


## nickx

Ωραίος διαγωνισμός και χρήσιμο βιβλίο. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής πήγαινε --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

